# System responsiveness VERY slow, IDLE 94-98%



## ikbendeman (Mar 5, 2010)

The responsiveness of my system has become unbearable. I'm running 

```
uname -a
FreeBSD dogmeat.fallout 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0: Sun Feb 14 00:11:08 PST 2010     nicholas@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

top shows 97% idle, but the only thing that really seems to be responsive is the mouse (I'm running KDE4). Same is true, even without running X! Any suggestions?


----------



## ikbendeman (Mar 5, 2010)

*new information*

Another oddity, is that sometimes it doesn't actually seem to be lagging, like i will type and nothing will show up, until i move the mouse over the box im typing in... WEIRD. Any suggestions? I'm guessing I need to rebuild some dependancy maybe, but I don't know what..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2010)

This sounds like the (frequently discussed) battle between moused and hald. Do you have moused enabled? Try this in /etc/rc.conf:


```
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
moused_enable="NO"
```


----------



## germanshephard (Mar 6, 2010)

I had a similar situation but in my case it turned out that enabling "Intel Speed Step" support in the Bios (Older T40 Thinkpad here) caused my sysctl variable to set to 600 Mhz one every boot where the capabilities of the processor are actually up to 1500 Mhz


sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq 


...Just a thought...I noticed this after Firefox was reacting very slowly; only when I looked into things did I realize the problem.


----------



## ikbendeman (Mar 8, 2010)

I think it was the hald/moued thing, thank you.


----------



## ikbendeman (Mar 10, 2010)

same issue again, now this time it was the other but i dont know why its stepping down my cpu?! confused... this is a fresh install.. ill post more if i can solve the issue.


----------

